# Fabricar encoder incremental



## hernangrau (Ago 6, 2006)

Que tal. les esribo porque  necesito fabricar un sistema de encoder incremental con disco y optica, u otro mecanismo para relizar lo siguiente

la funcion que quiero que haga es, que cuando giro el disco para la derecha me tire un tren de pulsos A, y cuando lo giro para la izquierda un tren de pulsos B, y sino lo muevo que no haga nada

es como en los minicomponentes de sonido. porejenmplo los sony, que uno puede manejar el volumen con una rosquita, en vez de tocar un pulsador A para bajar y un pulsador B para subir


esto entraria a la maquina por medio de los botones de un joypad que previamente hackee

http://www.marcianitos.org/controles/chispamaster.htm

BUeno por el sistema de encoder en una casa que realiza este tipo de trabajos me pidieron 200$, a lo cual me parecio caro ya uqe  necesito 2 encima

ojala me puedan ayudar con algun circuito e indicaciones

grcias de todos modos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

Se me ocurre que puedes usar un encoder digital para esta aplicacion o Freescale hace un sensor electroestatico que tambien puedes usar, dependiendo del nivel de sofisticacion que quieras...

Un encoder digital hay de varias formas tamaños y colores, si lo quieres pequeño puedes usar uno como este

http://www.bourns.com/components.aspx?cmsphid=7631383|7163299|2829252#oe

Tambien lo puedes hacer tu con un disco perforado y 2 sensores opticos... conforme giran el disco se activan y se desactivan los sensores y puedes determinar a que lado gira el disco

Electrostatico es mas sofisticado por que no haces uso de una perilla para cambiar el valor (como el Ipod) lo que haces es que pintas un triangulo en forma circular en tu placa de PCB y lo conectas a este circuito

http://www.freescale.com/files/analog/doc/app_note/AN1985.pdf

Basicamente es un medidor de campo electrico, pones 2 electrodos y mides el campo electrostatico en ambos, cuando alguien pone el dedo cambia el campo electrico y puedes detectar que presionaron un "boton", ahora solo cambias un cuadrado por un triangulo y tienes una perilla deslizable por que sabes en que nivel cambia el campo electrico, coloca el triangulo en circulo y tienes una perilla sin contacto como la del ipod...

Saludos


----------



## hernangrau (Ago 7, 2006)

a ver... me parecio mejor la del encoder digital
ahora la pregunta, y va a sonar con suma ignorancia,,, necesito un circuito o un pic para hacerla funcionar o funciona como si fuese un switch comun y silvestre, ya que poseo vastos conocimientos de electronica 
garcias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2006)

forzosamente necesitas un microcontrolador que decodifique la señal.... por que te puedes encontrar con 2 tipos de encoders, el incremental y el absoluto

El incremental da pulsos defasados segun a donde se gire, asi que al inicio del programa el micro asume una posicion conocida y cada vez que lo mueven un contador interno incrementa o decrementa el valor 

El absoluto te da una salida en codigo binario, BCD o Gray o algun otro similar, en ese caso dependiendo de la posicion es la combinacion de bits que te da...


----------



## hernangrau (Ago 8, 2006)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> forzosamente necesitas un microcontrolador que decodifique la señal.... por que te puedes encontrar con 2 tipos de encoders, el incremental y el absoluto
> 
> El incremental da pulsos defasados segun a donde se gire, asi que al inicio del programa el micro asume una posicion conocida y cada vez que lo mueven un contador interno incrementa o decrementa el valor
> 
> El absoluto te da una salida en codigo binario, BCD o Gray o algun otro similar, en ese caso dependiendo de la posicion es la combinacion de bits que te da...



y el precio que me pasaron $200, minimo tengo que comprar 2
te parece adecuado o un desfasaje...?
muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Willington (Ago 8, 2006)

hola,

el uso de un ecoder para controlar esto es para evitar que cuando se gire mucho no rompa
el mecanismo. un ecoder absoluto seria bueno pero creo que valdria mas el collar que el perro ... supongo no.
resumen
tu control tiene 3 opciones:

1. giro a derecha
2. giro a izquierda
3. centro sin movimiento, sin accion.

cuando gira hay 2 opciones, que siga girando "loco" asi es mi equipo de sonido
o que halla una cierta resistencia y la accion siga ejecutandose ...

para el caso 1, con unecoder con salida AB es suficiente ya que con un par de compuertas sabes en que direccion va y con el giro generas automaticamente el tren de pulsos que necesitas.

si prefieres la opcion 2, en entoces mecanicamente harias una perilla que accione un boton y ese boton lo conecatas a un oscilador 555 y ya tienes un tren de pulsos  para la 
accion. 

Finalmente con PIC todo seria mas compacto, pero si no sabes como programarlos etc.
entoces tendrias 2 problemas, aprender PICs y hacer tu circuito.

saludos


----------



## hernangrau (Ago 8, 2006)

perdon que siga sin entender,,,  el encoder genera con su giro a la derecha tanto como a la izq 2 tipos de pulsos no?entonces
a ver si me explico mejor,,, con el encoder solo  conectado  a las entradas A B del joystic,,,genero los trenes de pulsos que necesito sin utilizar disco y optica?
o es que el encoder es solo un mecanismo para que no se pase de vuelta ni se deteriore la rueda con la optica

garcias nuevamente por su tiempo


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2006)

puedes hacer tu mismo un encoder con un disco perforado (lo puedes sacar de un raton de bolita, solo coloca un led visible o infrarojo en un extremo y 2 fototransistores en el otro extremo, el funcionamiento es simple, cuando el disco gira en un sentido va a bloquear el paso de la luz primero en un foto y despues en el otro, cuando gira en sentido contrario va a activar los fototransistores exactamente alrevez, con un poco de electronica digital puedes convertir esos 2 trenes de pulsos en las señales que necesites de elevacion y disminucion....


----------



## hernangrau (Ago 9, 2006)

bueno segun la data que me dieron y lo que anduve leyendo
los encoder incremetales traen digital outputs ya, y dice que hay 2 posibilades de transmitirlas
mediante un RS422 o con un push-pull, y este ultimo es el que necesito

corrijanme si no estoy en lo cierto
tendria que conectar el cable positivo del pulsador 1 del joystick , a la salida A  del encoder , y el positivo del pulsador 2 del joystick  a la salida B del encoder, y el negativo del encoder a la masa del joystick.
esto usando uno que tenga como sistema de output el push pull
Si llego a estar en lo cierto, cosa que dudo y espero su aprobacion, ahora necesito conseguir un encoder incremental y a donde lo compro, resido en argentina

garcias, este foro es lo mas!


----------



## hernangrau (Ago 9, 2006)

acabo de ver en una pagina llamada schilling que salen CARISIMOS (400dolares) los encoders incrementales... asique habra que fabricarlo...
asique tendre que aprender pic para hacer el chip que necesita
gracias a todos por la paciencia
si tienen alguna guia que pueda leer para aprender PIC se los agradezco


----------



## hernangrau (Ago 9, 2006)

a ver que me dicen de esto 

http://www.boondog.com/tutorials/mouse/mouseHack.htm

lo unico por lo que lei,,, no me va a tirar con exactitud la cantidad de pulsos cuando gire la rueda


----------



## carlos308 (Nov 14, 2009)

hola,còmo estàn?tengo un encoder incremental (honher) al cual se le estropeò el fototransistor (metalico de 5mm)y como la matrìcula es ilegible no sè cùal es el sustituto.gracias


----------



## Oceano (Jul 18, 2010)

Te pongo un enlace con los encoders incrementales que yo he probado.

http://sites.google.com/site/proyectosroboticos/encoder

Verás ahí que los hay electrónicos puros (por hardware) o con un PIC (por Software). A su vez se pueden hacer con Foto-barrera ("opticos") o con sensores Hall digitales, que son magnéticos (Marca Allegro: A110x, donde X puede ser 1, 2, 3, 4 ó 6). Con este tipo de sensores Hall se hace más sencillo de fabricar, ahorras algunos componentes y sale más barato.


----------



## Oceano (Ago 21, 2010)

Acabo de añadir otra página en el que los datos del encoder los envía al PC a través de USB, con la clase CDC.

https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosroboticos/encoder/pic-encoder-usb


----------

